# -gone-Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures*



## Omega Man (Nov 1, 2006)

My dad got some pens from his company, and I tryed the clip and rubber cover on my Matterhorn and Ebay ARC clone/copy. They fit nicely, so I'm thinking they may fit a real ARC,Sonic, Dorcy, and any other AAA lights.
The rubber cover fits perfect and helps *great* for operating it. The clip goes on, but needs a little squeezing to shape it around the body for a tight hold. It also needs to have the clip bent toward the body a little for a tighter hold. Once this is done, it holds really tight, check the paper picture. 
****
EDIT:All gone
****
Now the pics-

Here's the whole setup:




Another view:




Other side:




Holding onto paper:




I have my clips under the rubber cover for added stability:




Another closeup:




On the Ebay clone, shows how the sides need to be squeezed for a closer fit. It holds really well on this light because of the knurling:




Another Ebay view:




Ebay copy cover on, no clip:




Clip and cover on, cover not over the clip:




Closeup of Ebay light, the clip is overtop of the rubber cover. This absolutley locked the clip into place, and I had a hard time getting it back off it was so secure:




What you see if what you get:




Mods, if this is in the wrong forum I apologise, I figured it was a material/mod.


----------



## Gene (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

Looks nice! If you don't mind, I'll try one. Thanks!


----------



## Barefootone (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

Very interesting looking. I'd like a set to try if you have any left.

Thank you,
Barefootone


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

Still have all 4 sets. PMs inbound.
EDIT:2 sets left, 1 sent to Barefootone, one reserved for Gene.


----------



## Gene (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

Thank you OM. Very generous of you!


----------



## edison (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

Thanks for doing this!

I'd like to have one of the rubbers please. 

(I have plenty of clips.)


----------



## hurld (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

This is really cool of you! Thanks!! I'm in for just the clip if you have any left.


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

Ok, as of now I have *one* set of clip/covers left. And I'd like to send that out as a set, sorry edison. If it doesn't get claimed by Monday you can have the cover and I'm sure someone will want just a clip.
Gene, and Hurld(ya lucked out, I decided to take my clip off and just use the cover, so you can have it), your stuff will get sent tomorrow.
B2eze, will get yours out tomorrow if you PM your addy by 2pm.


----------



## edison (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**



Omega Man said:


> Ok, as of now I have *one* set of clip/covers left. And I'd like to send that out as a set, sorry edison. If it doesn't get claimed by Monday you can have the cover and I'm sure someone will want just a clip.
> Gene, and Hurld(ya lucked out, I decided to take my clip off and just use the cover, so you can have it), your stuff will get sent tomorrow.
> B2eze, will get yours out tomorrow if you PM your addy by 2pm.


No problem, I guess I'll take both the clip and the grip. 

Thanks again for the freebies!


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

Alright, I'll break this set up, but only because I see that people out here do want individual pieces. I didn't think anyone would, but goes to show what I know 
So, I now have *one clip* left to give out. 
OOOOooo contraversy! I just got off the phone with mom, and Daddy-O was looking for his pens... It seems "they're expensive pens" and I never had the OK from him to take them in the first place. So if I get my hide tanned by the old man, I hope you all are happy! 
So it looks like this is it. Whoever wants that last clip, it's yours.


----------



## Nebula (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

OM - for those of us that missed out - can you id the pen? I may try to find one at the local office supply store. 

I have been looking for something like this for a while now. I even spoke to Peak about doing something in Neoprene. I would think that a simple "slip cover" made from Neoprene would make an excellent protector while our lights are pocket carried. If you can find - or know of - a source please let me know. Thanks. Kirk


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

It's not a name brand or store bought pen. It's just a fat-bodied pen with my father's employer stenciled to it, it's company swag, you know? But the cover and clip happen to fit AAA lights well. I try this with *every *pen I get my hands on. I'm always disassembling pens for this purpose.
I don't have anymore assembled pen, or I'd take a pic of it.
The next time I see my dad I'll see if he can get more. He may not want to, to avoid being a supply mootch.


----------



## waynejitsu (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

Looks like I just missed this one...
If you happen to get more, please pm me, 
Thanks..., really cool


----------



## Barefootone (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

Sean,

The clip and cover arrived today. You are very generous




, thank you so much. Giving the cover a test run on my ARC AAA.
Again thank you,
Jeff


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

No promblem, Jeff. Like I said in the PM, pics would great if you could get some. 
BTW, still have 1 orphaned clip....


----------



## Gene (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

The clip and cover arrived today. Looks great. I haven't tried it yet but another "THANK YOU" my friend!


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

Glad they made it there, Gene.
Oooone lonely clip left for someone, btw. 
If no one wants it in the next week or so, I'll just stash it.


----------



## waynejitsu (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

If you have any left, I would like to try them out


----------



## hurld (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

Well I got an envelope from you with a hole in it and nothing inside,oh was stamped "Damaged" by the post office. Thanks for trying anyway . Doug


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**



hurld said:


> Well I got an envelope from you with a hole in it and nothing inside,oh was stamped "Damaged" by the post office. Thanks for trying anyway . Doug


 Whaaaaa-? Oh man! I'm sorry Doug, this is the first I've heard of this happening. Maybe the clip cut a hole in the bag and popped out?

Doug, I still have one clip left. If you want it, I'll cover it with some bubble wrap and seal the envelope with mailing tape this time.

If you don't want it, I'll offer it to waynejitsu.


----------



## hurld (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

I'll take it ,hope it makes it this time my next door neighbor is the mailman so I gave him a little grief for delivering me a empty envelope, he said it probably didn't like going through the sorting machine. Do you still have my address? Thanks, Doug


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**



hurld said:


> I'll take it ,hope it makes it this time my next door neighbor is the mailman so I gave him a little grief for delivering me a empty envelope, he said it probably didn't like going through the sorting machine. Do you still have my address? Thanks, Doug


 Yes I still have it Doug, kept the PMs incase of a incident. I"ll get it sent off Monday.


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Free Clip and cover from pen for Matterhorn/ Arc copy, AAA lights.*pictures**

Hey hurld, the clip is going out tonight, as I PM'ed. It's wrapped in a little bubbly this time.


----------

